# New LR CC: iOS camera roll auto import



## Les T (Oct 21, 2017)

Mobile Operating System:  iOS 11

Desktop Operating System: OS X 10.2.6

Desktop Lightroom Version: Lightroom CC Classic V1

Hi,
I'm getting to grips with LR CC (New). I'm trying it out just with my iPhone. With desktop version on my MacBook. Making progress but any photos that are in my camera roll are imported to LR CC (New). 

Other apps like Whatsapp and Evernote use the camera roll to hold images. As soon as LR CC is fired up it loads all new images. 

Has anyone worked out how to chose the iPhones images that get loaded.

Regards,
   Les


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 21, 2017)

When sync is enabled, and not paused, EVERY new image added to ANY of the synced apps will automatically upload to the Adobe cloud and from there download to the other synced apps.

So if you're adding photos to your phone that you don't want synced, for now the only way to stop that sync is not to add them to LRmobile in the first place. The initial proposition is that ALL images added to any of the sync points are uploaded/downloaded. There isn't a "selective sync" option, and there may never be, though it has certainly been requested.


----------



## Les T (Oct 21, 2017)

I've got the answer. The LR icon on the app is a button. Setup config is there. Auto load can be turned off.
Regards,
  Les


----------

